# 2010 Habersham/White/Rabun County reports



## bowbuck

Thought I would start up the annual Hab/white report with Rabun since it seemed like last year lots of folks hunted along the line a good bit.  Feel free to post up your sightings, food reports etc.

In my hunting areas it seems like the grapes are doing good and the red and white oaks are starting to hit the ground with the white oaks being a little spotty, which I think should be good for the hunting.  Have a great season and I look forward to seeing some dead stuff from the mountains.


----------



## tree cutter 08

acorns falling this morning before daylight. raining and windy at first light. saw a small bear about 730, 3 bucks at 8 and another at 830. 2 shooters out of the bunch but no shot. they are picking up white oak acorns. grapes are starting to fade out where i am hunting


----------



## bowbuck

I hunted sat, sun morning and Monday afternoon.  I hunted Saturday morning over white oaks that are starting to fall with a lot of sign under them.  I saw a 4pt that had a lucky morning.  Sunday I hunted a transition area between bedding and the oaks. I didn't see anything but I do have 4 new rubbed trees in that area.  I had four pics on trail cam, all four different bucks but all in velvet still.   This afternoon, I hunted some NF land.  I found a little deer sign and a couple of white oaks that had been climbed a lot by the looks of the trees,almost no outer bark on them.  However, I didn't see the first broke off limb on the ground or etc.  There were a ton of torn up logs in the area too.  I didn't actually see anything this afternoon though.  I'm liking these cool mornings.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Bowbuck, I think I talked to you on here this summer about me moving up to Habersham Co...anyways Ive been up here about two months now and have about 60 private acres to hunt. I look forward to slinging an arrow at something nice this weekend, as there are tons of deer on the property. More often than not I run deer out of the driveway when I come home in the evenings. I will contribute what info I can on this forum and hope to see some good pics soon.


----------



## bowbuck

Welcome to the hills Lucky Buck.  Sounds like you got a nice honey hole there.  I've been lucky enough to hunt at least once morning or evening all week, but the deer aren't really cooperating so far.  I've just been hunting stands around the edges of what I consider my better spots until we get some cooler weather.  The afternoons have been horrible and my only hunt this week on a hard hit waterhole was interrupted 15 minutes into it by trespassers on 4 wheelers.  Keep in touch look forward to hearing from ya on the forum and seeing some good pictures.


----------



## tree cutter 08

found alot of white oaks that are droping and alot of feeding sign today. found a 4pt that somebody let get away from them. looked like it was shot last week sometime.just waiting for it to cool off some.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Acorns are starting to drop in the south end of the county, will be hitting the hardwoods soon to try and stick a browsing deer.


----------



## antique41

Was running trails around Tallulah Falls yesterday and came up on 2 bucks, one a wide 4 pointer and the other a spike.  They watched us run by, not startled.  Appeared more curious.  Lots of fox grapes and acorns.


----------



## thurmongene

Hay guys,  what can ya do about those trespassers?


----------



## tree cutter 08

shoot them. naw just call dnr


----------



## tree cutter 08

getting tough. been hunting a white oak bottom with trails and feeding sign. havent seen a deer since opening morning. hoping this cooler weather would help, but not yet. 10 years ago could count 12-20 deer every hunt but times have changed i guess.


----------



## bowbuck

tree cutter 08 said:


> getting tough. been hunting a white oak bottom with trails and feeding sign. havent seen a deer since opening morning. hoping this cooler weather would help, but not yet. 10 years ago could count 12-20 deer every hunt but times have changed i guess.



I'm with ya tree cutter, saw A deer opening morning and blanked every since.  The areas I am hunting are covered up with sign, especially them eating the white oaks that are now dropping pretty good but nothing.  My buddy finally wacked one coming off a field this morning.  Hopefully the cooler weather and darker moon will get them on their feet.  By far the toughest bowseason for me in the last several.  Good luck and I'm sure there will be bloody ground in Northeast GA before too long.


----------



## bowbuck

thurmongene said:


> Hay guys,  what can ya do about those trespassers?



Get in touch with your local DNR and if your so inclined sign a paper with them that lets them check your place and write tickets to poachers without you having to take part in each case.  In my case opening week, I passed the info on to the landowner since he knew who they were and he has handled it I believe.


----------



## GAcarver

Been hunting Lake Russell, seeing a few, one nice six and a coon, fox, and two huge owls.


----------



## thurmongene

These two counties are really close to me in Hall co.  I'm an old man that hunts alone. Wishing to have a new friend that would enjoy having a new hunting buddy.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Well my neighbor went hunting on the land I am leasing today and missed a buck that was outside the ears. Had a younger buck in front of him, and they were coming in from the fields right at dark. Maybe I'll see him or a slickhead tomorrow.


----------



## tree cutter 08

found bookoo's of white oak acorns today along with 9 fresh skinned trees, and a bunch of bear sign. found somebody's summit climber that does not look like a comfortable stand anymore. bears tore just about every stitch off that stand. foam scattered all over the place. going in the morning and hope that buck thats been ringing off sapplings comes through and the bear does not.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

kill the bear , thats all i have found in the woods. is it just bad luck or do we have way more bear than normal?


----------



## tree cutter 08

way to many. everytime i find some sign, theirs bear sign to go along with it


----------



## bowbuck

Hunted the last couple of days with no deer sightings but found some really nice size rubbed trees and 3 fresh scrapes, seems this cool snap may have got em going.  Treecutter that summit didn't have a homemade camo spray brownish red paint job on it did it.  I'm still looking for the one that walked off last year from the area we hunt.


----------



## tree cutter 08

no it was just a solid grey color like they come new. i though i found a scrape or to that had been rained in but though naw its to early but i guess they were. hopefully this cool weather will get them to really moving


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

yall see much hog sign?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Deer  were moving at 5pm today..we ran deer off in two separate pieces of property our crew was hunting, also saw deer right at dark...hoping to catch em moving in the morning.


----------



## SIZMIC 2:16

*in the tree right now*

What a perfect morning, but nothing moving except the tree rats...  Missed a doe 2 weeks ago, but nothing since.  Got out yesterday morning and put doe pee on my boots, like I always do. Started to get in my climber, heard something right behind me, turned around with my headight and there was a coyote 10 yards away from me.. Has that happened to anyone before?  Going to try to trap it, but that was weird him tracking me like that.


----------



## bowbuck

Well finally got the monkey off my back Monday morning. Had four does come in to eat white oak acorns about 8:10 in White County. There had been plenty of sign on this oak flat and I finally caught them there in the daylight.  Got a good shot at 17 yds quartering away and she went about 75 yds. Fresh deer heart for lunch always puts me in a better mood.


----------



## SIZMIC 2:16

*Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats Bowbuck  Headed out tomorrow morning and hopefully with some luck I'll be reporting something down myself.


----------



## tree cutter 08

congrats on the doe! went this evening and seen big boy at about 25yds. looked to be a 8 with 20-22 in main beams. talking about getting your blood pumping! he was with a 6 that was just inside his ears. could have shot him 3 diffrent times. the big deer never would step out of the laurals for a shot. got to get on him before gun season opens or someone else will


----------



## bowbuck

tree cutter 08 said:


> congrats on the doe! went this evening and seen big boy at about 25yds. looked to be a 8 with 20-22 in main beams. talking about getting your blood pumping! he was with a 6 that was just inside his ears. could have shot him 3 diffrent times. the big deer never would step out of the laurals for a shot. got to get on him before gun season opens or someone else will




Time is running short tree cutter, hope you wack him. Was he on private land or NF?  Hope to find a big boy this afternoon.


----------



## tree cutter 08

on nf land, going back this evening. may have to borrow a muzzle loader. hope you stick one!


----------



## bowbuck

Did anyone get to blow some smoke at em this weekend. I worked all weekend hoping to wack one tuesday morning though.


----------



## SIZMIC 2:16

*Need Help please...*

I live up here in Habersham and was wondering where a good area to bow hunt is, like nf? Not to worried about gun hunting, the current area I'm hunting is just not producing yet, have put the time in with a food plot, just not coming in.  I really really want to get my first bow kill this year.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tree cutter 08

getting close enough for a bow shot is possible during rifle season, you just have to do your homework. havent blowed any smoke yet but hope to tommrow!


----------



## SIZMIC 2:16

*Good Luck....*

Well i thought about and I'm headed to nf this weekend and breaking out the.308 can't help myself.


----------



## tree cutter 08

went this evening and got rained out so didnt get blow any smoke. did manage to get my pistol to bark though. one less rattlesnake. just about stepped on him. i think if it was any warmer he would have struck


----------



## hayseed_theology

tree cutter 08 said:


> went this evening and got rained out so didnt get blow any smoke. did manage to get my pistol to bark though. one less rattlesnake. just about stepped on him. i think if it was any warmer he would have struck



Glad you didn't get tagged.  I'm gonna have to hear that story.


My hunting report is about the same as y'alls.  Tons of acorns fallin'.  Covered up in gray squirrels.  No deer, bear, hogs, or coyotes.


----------



## SIZMIC 2:16

*Dang...*

And thats why I spent the extra cash this year for a decent pair of snake boots, glad to hear he didn't pop you. 

 Got out in my pop up late afternoon yesterday and all I saw were 2 stray dogs, they followed my doe scent all the way up to the blind.  Was going to send 1 of them to the under world, but they keep walking, have had some real problems with stray's this year.  

Headed out first thing in morning, keep ya'll posted. Hopefully my first bow kill is not too far away


----------



## tree cutter 08

good luck to yall this weekend, im going to lay with. 39 for the low so more like 35 up at persimmon. that should get them moving. hope a 300lb bear dont come through cause i may get a little trigger happy.


----------



## bowbuck

Got in a short afternoon hunt this evening, I've been saving a white oak flat for some cool weather and rifle season, so I moved a stand this afternoon and had not been up in the tree for 10 minutes and had a nice 1.5 old six come in to within 10 yds. He figured something was up and left the way he came, I just hope his big brothers make that mistake this weekend.  Good luck to every one this weekend look forward to seeing some pictures of dead stuff.

Tree cutter, I found your 300 pd bear this week, if I see him this weekend I'll let you help me drag him out.


----------



## bowbuck

Any one have any opening day reports. I hunted am Sat with the boomstick and saw nothing.  I had a friend out for his first hunt of the season and he was able to kill a 6pt with his bow out of my bow tree.  I was stoked for him and he made a good shot.  Hoping to see one in the morning.


----------



## tree cutter 08

hunted up on persimmon this weekend and camped. was 34 sat and sunday morning. managed to see 4 does opening morning. a little bear sign and alot of hog sign. was close to tate city. may go back along the rut but doubt it. that country is rough as a cob and just aint worth it with as little of sign as i found. did hear a few shots so maybe somebody got lucky.


----------



## tree cutter 08

anybody finding any pawed places yet? i found a few but their not cleaning them out.


----------



## bowbuck

Hey treecutter, I've found some scrapes but mostly just boundary scrapes.  I have one that I'm putting buck urine in that has been worked a couple of times.  My co worker put a cam on a big community scrape in Habersham yesterday evening and told me he had 7 different bucks on cam over night working it, mostly younger bucks but one good 8.  I killed a doe Sunday and her hocks had a little color to them, not sure if that means anything or not but it should be heating up soon for sure.


----------



## Austin 419

ive seen one doe in rabun. dad killed a buck on low gap. nothing much. many bears killed though


----------



## Unicoidawg

Austin 419 said:


> ive seen one doe in rabun. dad killed a buck on low gap. nothing much. many bears killed though



Low gap in White County on Chattahoochee WMA??? Unless he killed it with a bow during bow season that place hasn't opened up yet?


----------



## Austin 419

theres a place we call low gap thats not in white county. sorry for the confusion


----------



## gumpster34

low gap in habersham also north of trade school  off new liberty rd might be were he was at


----------



## Austin 419

tree cutter 08 said:


> hunted up on persimmon this weekend and camped. was 34 sat and sunday morning. managed to see 4 does opening morning. a little bear sign and alot of hog sign. was close to tate city. may go back along the rut but doubt it. that country is rough as a cob and just aint worth it with as little of sign as i found. did hear a few shots so maybe somebody got lucky.


you campin on tallulah river? i was there too. Found some bear and hog sign also. no deer though


----------



## tree cutter 08

yea at 2nd campground. saw 4 does. hog and bear sign to. not worth going back for though


----------



## Austin 419

tree cutter 08 said:


> yea at 2nd campground. saw 4 does. hog and bear sign to. not worth going back for though



i was at the third


----------



## Austin 419

gumpster34 said:


> low gap in habersham also north of trade school  off new liberty rd might be were he was at



thats what im talkin about!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

where was the hog sign?


----------



## tree cutter 08

tallaluah river. some old, some fresh. theirs hog sign everytime you go in the woods anymore. missed a good buck at last light yesterday evening. came in looking for the grunt call my 2yr old was blowing! first time he went with me and i missed. found some fresh skinned trees last week and a few pawed places. that was the first deer i have seen in the woods in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tree cutter 08

finally got some meat to put in the freezer! shot 2 does this evening with my new 220 swift and my almost 2 yr old by my side. i think he was more excited than me. does came out to feed on some fesque grass just before dark. you guys with a rem 700 be careful. this gun aint 2 months old and been reading about the trigger failures i have been extremely careful with it. had the gun loaded and on safe while waiting. deer came out and i decided to shoot the biggest doe. got my gun up and rested on a pine limb, settled the cross hairs on her chest and flipped off the saftey and booooooom. deer dropped right their. finger was not on the trigger. open the bolt, flipped on the saftey, closed the bolt on empty chamber, flipped saftey off and pulled the trigger. worked fine. repeated 3 times and worked as it should. chamber another round and shot the last doe that was standing in the field. thought that the trigger problems was just careless gun handling but their is a real problem. love my remingtons so i will just replace with timneys. if remington dont address this they will be 6ft under. yall remington shooters be careful.


----------



## bowbuck

Congrats on the does cutter.  That's pretty scary about your gun.  I'm a ruger fellow myself but when hunting with kids it's extra scary.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Rem 700= unsafe*

I am not trying to give Remington a bad name, as I have used their products numerous times, but this is not the first time I have heard of trigger malfunction on a 700. The Alday family down in Seminole Co where I am from used to exclusively shoot 700s until one went off in their house and truck...how exactly I do not know, but I do know that the trigger was never squeezed. On the other hand, my dads best friend has shot a 700 for the past twenty years and has never had a lick of trouble with it.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Hunting Report*

I saw eight deer in all yesterday, found a new spot last week and looks like I got it right. Had five does come in before dark yesterday and missed one at 55yds with the bow. The rut is still a ways off as I have watched a big 8 and a 6 bed down in the field in front of my house the past two nights, but rubs are showing up everywhere.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Took a nice 8pt the other morning and took a doe Sunday morning. It is getting good boys and with the colder weather forecast this week it should only get better.......

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5463158&posted=1#post5463158

Unicoidawg


----------



## tree cutter 08

congrats on the buck. been getting diffrent buck pics on my trail cam now. deer that i have'nt seen. their all at night but i think their starting to look for does. this weekend should be good!


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Saw a big doe feed around a pond this evening, eating acorns before the rain tomorrow. There is a 8 point and 6 point in the field in front of my house as we speak...they are waiting till right before dark to move at all. This cold weather should get em riled up a little bit, or at least I hope so!


----------



## bowbuck

Got to go this afternoon for the first time in a while and spent the afternoon slipping around scouting. Seems like a lot of sign layed down in the last couple of weeks, including some scrapes that had been cleaned out since it quit raining this morning.  The wind was blowing hard and when it stopped just before dark I had spent the last hour watching over the trail the scrapes were on and I heard a buck rubbing a tree, but it was to thick to see him. I tried grunting at him but he never came out before dark.  Looks like the pre rut could be breaking loose pretty good on that place in Habersham the next few days. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## tree cutter 08

actually saw a decent buck chasing 5 does in the orchard wendsday. looked around yesterday morning and put some miles on my boots. counted 53 fresh skinned trees and 3 pawed places. seen a few deer while slipping around. saturday am should be good! the next 2 weeks should be a very good time to spend all the time you can stand in the woods. from what i saw yesterday the bucks are starting to get pretty active.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Starting to see a few fresh scrapes too guys. Didn't see a thing this morning.


----------



## bowbuck

Headed to a meeting late this afternoon and saw a big 8 standing close by my house in a pasture like he didn't have a care in the world.   It looks like they are on their feet for sure.  This was in Habersham by the way.


----------



## tree cutter 08

no deer today but did have a bunch of hogs come right under my while i was halfway up my tree this morning. it was about 20 mins before daylight. all i could make out was black blobs. probably 6 or 7


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Saw eight deer this morning...unfortunately they were all does..do think buck was in the area though, because they were very anxious. Going back this evening to see if I can call him in.


----------



## gumpster34

nice deer you get him on farm you new name lucky dog lol


----------



## bowbuck

I've only got in the woods a couple of times in the last few weeks, are the bucks starting to really work the scrapes yet in your spot?  I found a few fresh ones yesterday but with no rain hard to tell how long they been there.  Hope I get a chance to get out there this weekend and get the buck monkey off my back.  Good luck to all you ridge runners this weekend.


----------



## tree cutter 08

been finding some fresh pawed places, not many. found where big the big boy ive been hunting all year is bedding but he's gona be hard to get close to. gona take off and hunt next thursday through sat after thanksgiving so maybe i'll get lucky.


----------



## bowbuck

Appreciate the info tree cutter. That big boy probably doesn't have long to live if you've got him pinned down.  I talked to my BIL today and he saw little bucks chasing in Habersham the last two mornings and killed a big bear tonight. I put a thing about it in the bear forum.  Hopefully I can find a good buck in the morning or Sunday, might sit all day Sunday if I'm seeing deer.


----------



## bowbuck

To be honest I'm not sure what the rut is doing right now in our neck of the woods.  A close friend killed a monster 10 in Habersham saturday morning whose hocks were just starting to turn some.  However it was eating white oaks by itself with seemingly no where to go.  This morning I had a spike and a seven pt come to within ten yards of me still grouped up with no sign of being in the rut.   Yesterday afternoon while scouting I found some huge scrapes and I put a camera on them to see who was doing it and tonight while walking out my camera went off and I had a rut crazed buck walk out right on top of me in the dark that refused to run off and I just walked on by.  So I guess in summary some are and some aren't ready yet.  Hope some of you guys wacked em this weekend.


----------



## tree cutter 08

little odd this year so far but in years past the next 2wks have been the most productive. i watch does come to my plot behind the house and no bucks with them yet. i have been getting pics at night of bucks just roaming through. no feeding pics of them though. the does just aint ready yet but were getting close. im afraid if it don't cool off some alot of the action will be at night.


----------



## heinsite

*Lake Burton*

Sunday morning I walked in my stand area (nfl) 45 minutes before sun up, Tink69ed a wick, went up my tree, sat down...put some more on my boots, little breezy and all of a sudden I hear about 10 super loud snorts and some stomps in the leaves...He was down in a creek bed and never came up (as far as I know) to see me.  I wasn't exactly quite going in....just thought he would have  circled or something.  Saw a doe Friday evening at the same place.  Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## tree cutter 08

he probably winded you. ive had them do that before daylight to. i have seen several does blow and stomp but never a racked buck. they just leave the country


----------



## heinsite

It might have been a doe since I didn't see it.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

I dropped a cull spike this evening right after the rain...he had a messed up foot and rack and was in rut, didnt want his genes running around the next few years around the house. The deer are definitely moving good though. Saw twenty deer last week in just a few sittings.


----------



## bowbuck

heinsite said:


> It might have been a doe since I didn't see it.



I've personally never had a buck stand and blow at me, but I have heard them blow every breath as they ran off.  Good luck the rest of the season to ya.


----------



## powerline72

Ok so a coworker of mine said that his cousin killed a nice 8 pt this morning and it walked right up to him and put his head down, after the clean shot, a spike came up while he was on the ground checking out his catch and walked right up to him, head down ready to charge. Does this mean Habersham is in the rut phase now.


----------



## hunter eric

sounds that way


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I didn't see a thing in Hab. this morning, but I almost hit a small 4 pt w/ my truck about 30 min before daylight not far from there. I hunted that same spot saturday morning and was covered up w/ does and a lil spike that was following a group of 3 of the does. The does didn't seem to be in the mood so he left them after about 10 minutes. There were a few fresh scrapes and rubs then, but all of the scrapes were covered w/ leaves this morn. I can't figure out exactly what they're doing right now. I would have thought this morning would have been a good'n since the rain cleared out but I guess they must have moved last night. I'm gonna try that spot again in the morning.


----------



## tree cutter 08

hunted all day yesterday and only saw 2 does. buddy killed a buck over the weekend running a doe. got his tarsal glands in a bag and plan to take them with me in a day or 2. 5 to 7 deer behind the house every evening but no bucks with them


----------



## bowbuck

Had a good hunt Sat and saw three bucks, Two 2.5's and a 1.5 yr cowhorn spike.  Hunted the last two evenings and saw nothing,  hoping to sit all day this weekend and see what this full moon does for me.   I put my cam on a big scrape and got a 4 pt, I passed opening weekend, there every night since Sunday at 6:03 pm on the dot.  I've never seen one right on time like that.  I also got a mature 8 but of course he was at 3:41am.  I would shoot him if he shows up this week in the daylight though.


----------



## tree cutter 08

awsome morning in the woods, but no deer. left my box of shells at home this morning and all i had was 5 shells in my gun and pack. got set down this morning and settled in, hit the rattle bag and grunt and in comes a yote. boom. about 30seconds latter here comes another. boom. to yotes and 3 shells left. decide to move down the ridge about 50yds cause they stank very bad. got set down hit the grunt, another yote. boom. and then another. boom. missed the forth and down to 1 shell. 3 yotes laying on the ground and here comes 2 more way down in the holler. did'nt even try to shoot. about 8 45 look down the ridge and a big buck has just about sliped by and into the ivy thicket. took a 45yd neck shot and he takes off and stops about 30 yds broadside just looking around. i have a empty gun and a solid 120-125in 8pt 30 yds away. all i could do was check his horns out as he walked away. thats the story of my life. ill try to load the pic of the yotes if i can figure out how to get it off my cell. better be in the woods!


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

Great job mowing down those yotes tree cutter. Sounds like you have quite a few of them. Was that in Habersham? I seen the first one behind my house this past sunday but couldn't get a shot. 

I hunted the last 2 evenings and this morning in habersham but only seen a few does this morning. I had 3 new rubs and 2 new scrapes since I was there yesterday evening that happened sometime last night. I've yet to see the buck(s) in the daylight  there, other than a little spike.


----------



## tree cutter 08

yea in habersham. ive killed several coming to deer calls. found some smoking fresh sign this morning, just wish i was sitting around it this morning. pawed place and 3 skinned trees baseball size.


----------



## bowbuck

Glad to see you had some shooting this morning Cutter, stinks about the buck, but you'll get him this week.  I hunted this afternoon and saw a couple of does right at dark, a yote started howling 100yds away and they were not impressed.  Feels nice and cool out there right now, hope to wack one in the morning.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Anybody seein any action? Haven't even seen a deer in 4 days. Been puttin in some hours 2. Sittin on nf land now and 2 be the day before thanksgiving and for so many people to be sittin in the woods, I have only heard 2 shots. This day last year I think I had counted at least 12 and had already shot a 8pt. Woods is still and have been for several days. I guess this moon and warm weather has them moving at nite. Buddy seen a hoss and a few smaller bucks runnin some does sunday for almost 1 hour. what yall seein?


----------



## heinsite

*NFL either sex dates*

I stumbled across the regulations on either sex days on NFL (Chattahoochee & Oconee)and that it doesn't follow the county dates..Is this new this year or has it been that way? Why are Rabun, Habersham, and Stephens fragmented from the other counties...seems like we have lots of does.


----------



## Unicoidawg

heinsite said:


> I stumbled across the regulations on either sex days on NFL (Chattahoochee & Oconee)and that it doesn't follow the county dates..Is this new this year or has it been that way? Why are Rabun, Habersham, and Stephens fragmented from the other counties...seems like we have lots of does.



Nope that is new this year..... The difference is this, a lot of the land down low has plenty of deer mostly does. But if you go up into the mountains where the majority of NF land is there are not very many deer. Certain areas have more deer than others. Right now the deer in the mountains need all the help they can get, they are TOTALLY dependent upon the acorn crop. No acorns=no food for the deer, plus they have to compete with a exploding bear population and illegally introduced hogs.


----------



## heinsite

*NFL either sex dates*



Unicoidawg said:


> Nope that is new this year..... The difference is this, a lot of the land down low has plenty of deer mostly does. But if you go up into the mountains where the majority of NF land is there are not very many deer. Certain areas have more deer than others. Right now the deer in the mountains need all the help they can get, they are TOTALLY dependent upon the acorn crop. No acorns=no food for the deer, plus they have to compete with a exploding bear population and illegally introduced hogs.


That's not good for me...All I have access to is NFL and my chances of meat in the freezer just became slimmer!  Time to start saving for a lease or purchase!


----------



## tree cutter 08

There just aint the deer their use to be in the mountains. Like unicoi dog said, the bear and hog pop has exploded. They should the hunting rights away from the folks that move hogs around. Can't go anywhere in the mountains anymore without seeing hog sign. I wish they would close doe days off on nf land for about 2 yrs. And limit 1 buck to nf land. That would help some


----------



## bowbuck

The biggest help would be for the National Forest Service to actually use their chainsaws.  If they select cut about 75 percent of the mountains up here the deer herd would explode, I believe.

To cutter I saw one good buck cruising Monday morning about 10 oclock, no shot at 150 yds up the mountain.  He was there and gone in 10 seconds.  Hoping to hunt in the morning and friday morning since work got canceled.  Hope to finally let one take a dirt nap.


----------



## tree cutter 08

well their finally running. went outside around 8 30 and heard grunting and deer running. its 9 30 now and their still chasing. to bad its dark. may just hunt off the back porch tommrow!!!!


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I've heard of some good bucks being seen the last couple of days around here but I haven't seen any myself. I shot a dang button buck this evening thinking it was a doe. Made me sick at my stomach when I seen the buttons afterward.


----------



## tree cutter 08

saw a decent deer this morning about 40yds out but in some extremely thick saplings. blew my grunt and can call and the deer never stoped or raised his head off the ground. he was on a mission. maybe in the morning.


----------



## Unicoidawg

I saw 7 does this morning but no bucks to speak of. Speaking of bucks did you boys see this TOAD killed this past week here in White Co. The hunter is our own Dana Young's brother, congrats on a true north ga giant.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586028


----------



## tree cutter 08

dont know why but their has been record or near record deer killed in hab, stephens, rabun, now white. now just wish one would come by me! heard through the grape vine of a 150in deer seen in rabun on nf land by a reliable source


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I hunted Habersham yesterday morning and about got ran over by 3 does that were being chased by a decent 6 pointer that i had never seen before. I've seen the same does 4 times in the last 2 weeks, but this the first time they were being chased, other than a lil spike. I hunted there again this evening but left early after some idiot trespassers came through walking their dog. 

Are yall still seeing some chasing?


----------



## RJFortune

Sounds like your night in Hab was a lot like mine.  Didn't see any deer but had a woman and a small child walk about 50 yards from my tree - they never saw me up there.  Then right at about 5:00 5 dogs came in and walked all over the place and when I tried to run them off they just barked at me for about 20 minutes so I decided to give it up and climb down.  I walked around looking for fresh sign and didn't see much of anything in the area.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I was hunting on the ground when they came walking up. They never seen me til their dog finally smelled me and came up to me. I stood up then and stepped out from behind the tree I was sitting at, and the guy about fell down when he saw me. He was about 15 yrds away when I stood up. I asked him a few questions and told him to stay on his land. I'm pretty sure he gave me a fake name. It took him a while to remember it. He also didn't even know the name of the homeowner that he is renting his house from. 

I took the long way in this evening, in order not to disturb that part of the property, and here they come right through the middle of it w/ that dog running and peeing all over everything. I scared them pretty good, so I doubt they'll be back. If they do I'll be calling someone. 

I had some other kids that came onto property from a nearby camp a couple of weeks ago, but wasn't able to catch up to them. I'm going to have to put up some more signs or something.


----------



## bowbuck

Saw 4 does this morning and they were looking hard behind them every 30 yds or so. Got under my stand and I was waiting on Mr. Big to show up behind them but the biggest nanny busted me and the other three ran back the way they come no doubt taking any buck with them. The big doe stopped at 25 yds long enough for a tiny branch to save her from a rage in the cage.  They came through at 9am exactly.  I had to be down and at work by 10 so while hustling out I jumped a decent buck right at the truck. IT was just one of those mornings.    The scrapes are not being hit right now so they must be chasing and seeking out does, I just haven't been in the right place yet.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

I haven't seen anything new as far as rubs or scrapes either in about 10 days. This morning I moved about 100 yrds from where I had been hunting and seen some that I wouldn't have seen from the other spot. I seen a few about 30 minutes after daybreak that were running through a thicket about 75 yards away but I couldn't get a good look at them. I'm assuming it was a buck chasing some does. Had a couple more does come by at around 9am but they were alone. Sure do wish it wasn't gonna to rain tomorrow.


----------



## tree cutter 08

seen a good 8 or maybe a 10 today while working in the orchard. he was with 7 or 8 does, pushing them around purdy good. could have shot him a time or 2 but dont think i would have been doing anymore jobs in there after that! anybody that can hunt on bear gap rd probably could get that deer cause it was the same deer i saw a few weeks ago both times around 10 30. no gov land around their so i don't have a chance at him. good deer though


----------



## Clee1985

Son killed a pretty good spike on Thanksgiving day and I killed a 6pt on the Saturday following.  Saw a 5 pt and several does.  Moving really good and yes the chase is on.  North Hab near the Rabun county line off 197


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy

didnt see a thing this morn.


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer

Hey Tree Cutter i heard the big Rabun County deer you were hearing about was killed yesterday evening.  Heard it will score in the high 140's


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Bucks on the move*

This boy was run over just north of habersham fairgrounds two nights ago. That is me in the pic, but another man hit it.


----------



## bowbuck

That's a nice one for sure.  Hate it got taking out by a car. Got some funk on that right side.


----------



## tree cutter 08

very nice deer. got permission to hunt 1/4 mile from where it was ran over. guess i should have been hunting that spot this year. saw 11 deer sat. 8 does and 3 unknown and jumped the buck ive been hunting before daylight. he was skinning a tree next to where he was bedded. bed was still warm so he had'nt been up long. anybody going to chestatee this week? running out of time to and weather's getting ruff!


----------



## tree cutter 08

killed a yote on chestatee today. didnt see any deer. i think their was 7 or 8 killed as of late this afternoon, 2 were decent deer.


----------



## hwy22

I just went by that spot today to go where i hunt at. It is not to far from where that was hit by the car. Boy was he a nice one.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Neighbor missed a big twelve pt right at dark yesterday. He was checking his cows and saw him jump the fence with about 8 does in front. Said the shot was over 300 yds.  We scouted yesterday afternoon and the rut seems to be over, guess he had the late stragglers rounded up


----------



## tree cutter 08

anybody got pics of the monster that was killed on goshen?


----------



## tree cutter 08

grunted in a good one this evening at but could not get a shot. he came in grunting and stoped on the other side of a ivy thicket just 15 or 20yds away. pretty sure it was the deer i missed back in november. talk about sick


----------



## Unicoidawg

cutter a buddy of mine said it was killed on his in law's farm. He has a pic but hasn't sent it to me yet. I tagged out Monday evening on my bucks. I took a decent 7pt, he came in right at dusk into a turnip patch. His neck was swollen and his tarsals were black as soot. I loaded him into my little jeep and the thing still reeks..... There has been a good buck spotted 4-5 times running does in the past 2 days in our area. It looks like the secondary rut is on. I don't have any more buck tags so I'm relegated to does next week and I think I'm gonna try Russell with my smokepole next week. I turkey hunt it a good bit, but haven't stepped foot on it during deer season in quite a while. Good luck boys and Merry Christmas to all you guys....


----------



## tree cutter 08

glad you have that problem with being taged out unicodawg! i had the same problem last year by thanksgiving! yea i think some does are coming back into heat. bucks are still out looking and its a great time to get a late season buck. i just cant seem to conect with one. killed the 5th yote of the year yesterday, he came through runing the buck ive been after all season. think their was a second one with him but after i shot he dissapeared! merry christmas!!!


----------

